# Collar Clinic



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Looking for information in dealings with the Collar Clinic. 
What was wrong with your collars when you sent them in? 
On the repair price, if all they do is change a battery is the cost 100.00 listed or is that price is for rewiring? 
Thanks Dave.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

First class operation. They will do it right and stand behind what they sell and service.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

2labs said:


> Looking for information in dealings with the Collar Clinic.
> What was wrong with your collars when you sent them in?
> On the repair price, if all they do is change a battery is the cost 100.00 listed or is that price is for rewiring?
> Thanks Dave.


They refurbish the entire thing for a fixed price instead of having to diagnose problems. I'm not sure if it says on their website or not... But I want to say they replace broken parts, batteries.. It's easier to just replace the components than to have to diagnose and fix things -- I believe that's why they do what they do for the fixed price.

Depending on the brand of your collar, you may be able to send it back to the manufacturer for the same price. 

I had a bad experience with collar clinic and won't use them anymore. They were technically in the right, but I felt they were unreasonable given the circumstances... (I had a collar fixed, which I had already replaced and had not used it since the repair. Went to used repaired collar, which wasn't working properly, got authorization to return it for re-repair, but didn't send it in until a couple of months later -- had gone to master national, etc. etc. and didn't get it sent. Went ahead and sent it with copies of emails saying it was ok to repair... They sent me a bill and refused to repair it. While they were technically in the right because of the delay my returning it, the collar hadn't been touched since the repair and they were unwilling to work with me. I have referred a lot of business to them for repair and sales, so I really felt they could have been more helpful. It's not as if I was lying about the state of the collar.)... Anyway, that's the long story.

-Kristie


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*CC*

I have been completely satisfied with my dealings with Collar Clinic. In my case, I traded TT collars in need of repair for new Dogtras.


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

Collar clinic has used the flat fee for years. Whether your collar just needs a battery or reworked you pay one price. 

Usually they will do more than just replace the battery. They will make sure everything is workig properly & will warranty their work for 90 days. We've been using the for years for our non warranty collars.

They are wonderful!!!


----------

